# Autographer? Practical Applications?



## RLPhoto (Aug 5, 2013)

I saw this on DPreview.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/omglife-autographer

While its ridiculously overpriced, I think it would be cool if I shot a wedding with this on to capture whats going on around me as I'm shooting. Not for client purposes but to see how I tend to shoot and maybe catch things I may have missed for next time.

What are some practical applications you could see for this?


----------



## distant.star (Aug 5, 2013)

.
"Practical" applications seem hard to come up with. Since there is no control over the "decisive moment," let's say, you'd never be sure what you're getting.

Based on my experience this past weekend, I'd say a funeral may be a useful application. The funeral is the one instance where I've never been able to bring myself to pull out the camera and take pictures. I can't intrude on such emotions, yet the images are as valid and necessary as any other family function. We have pictures of every other family event, yet when someone dies all we have is a tombstone -- and usually no picture of that.

On a lighter not, maybe the drunks would find it a useful replacement for lost memory! "Damn, I was hittin' on that dog!!"


----------

